# ram spawning tips?



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

i am trying to get my pair of bolivian rams to spawn to no avial. i was wondering if there any any tips or stuff i can feed them to get them in the lood. right now they are fed a mix of flakes, blood worms, and some occasional blackworms. the black worms are live, the bloodworms are frozen. once my platies give birth, they will get some platy fry. do they need anything for spawning as far as caves, rocks, etc? 

not concerning rams, but is it okay to feed fish tuna or salmon that is packed in water? it breaks up really small in the water so it seems like a good fry food. it is also something different that i could feed to the fishes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Caves need to have a ram-sized opening or an opening they can close with a pile of gravel or sand. Flower pots with holes, coconut shells, 2" PVC pipe. If you can see the fish, they won't feel secure enough to spawn. 

For ram fry: microworms (excellent), Azoo artificial artemia (feed while the live is hatching), and live baby brine


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

so they need a cave?n i thought that they spawned on a flat rock? o well...i guess i need a cave now...it's funny cause i just cleaned the tank and completely redid the decor. it was like levals now. i took pics last night, now i just have to post them...lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The book says flat rock too, but my pair of blue rams moved their wigglers into a cave.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

i have bolivian tho...does it make a difference?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are a different species, but relatively new to hobby, so there isn't a lot written about yet. Putting in one cave can't hurt. Find out what they like and tell us.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

k...will do


----------

